# B&S DIAL PROTRACTOR BOX



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 5, 2019)

THE B&S DIAL PROTRACTORS ARE A WONDERFUL TOOL
SO IT IS SURPRISING THAT THEY COME IN A TERRIBLE BOX .

I WANTED TO MAKE A BETTER HOME FOR MY PROTRACTOR
SO I TOOK A 1-2-3-4 B&S MICROMETER CASE ( 10 BUCKS ON E-BAY )
AND CUT IT UP TO BUILD A PROPER MAHOGANY BOX FOR THE NEW TOOL 

SO HERE IT IS . IT WAS MADE BY SAWING THE LID IN TWO
AND MILLING AWAY ON THE PIECES 

THE 12" BLADE AND INSTRUCTION SHEET STORE IN THE LID .
THE LITTLE HUMPS KEEP THE BLADE IN PLACE WHEN THE BOX IS CLOSED .  

THE HINGE IS INLAID & REVERSE MOUNTED SO IT ACTS AS
A BUILT IN STOP WHEN THE LID IS OPENED .


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 5, 2019)

If nothing else, they made nice boxes with high quality hardware!  I too, have bought their empty boxes to re purpose, one I used to house part of my dial indicator accessories that I have made over the years.


----------



## cbellanca (Mar 5, 2019)

See, Hobby Machinists can also work with wood. Good job!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 5, 2019)

My machine shop teacher told the class "by Gott fellas, a machinist can do anything"!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 6, 2019)

My machine shop teacher told the class "by Gott fellas, a machinist can do anything"! 

I TELL PEOPLE THAT WE CAN MAKE ANYTHING BUT A LIVING .


----------



## benmychree (Mar 6, 2019)

I apprenticed in a union shop starting in 1964, went on to work for a refrigeration business for 3 years, then went into business for myself and made a living the whole time, own my own home and live relatively comfortably, am I the exception to the rule???


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 6, 2019)

I apprenticed in a union shop starting in 1964, went on to work for a refrigeration business for 3 years, then went into business for myself and made a living the whole time, own my own home and live relatively comfortably, am I the exception to the rule??? 

I HAVE SUPPORTED MY FAMILY FOR 40 YEARS , OWN MY HOME , HAVE A NICE SHOP AND NOT A DIME OF DEBT . 
ALL THROUGH MACHINIST WORK . 

IT WAS A JOKE & A GOOD ONE .


----------



## royesses (Mar 18, 2019)

An example of true craftsmanship. Very nice work.

Roy


----------

